# The new Pastor



## texasgirl (May 19, 2005)

A new pastor was taking the place of another that was retiring after 50 years of serving his congregation. 
The new pastor decided that the best way to get to know the people of the congregation, was to go house to house and introduce himself.
The first door that he knocked on was opened by a elderly lady in her 80's, "Oh my God, she exclaimed, Conway Twitty"
The pastor, always being told that he looked just like the legendary singer, kindly said, no ma'am, I am Brother Thomas, I will be taking over for Brother John when he retires". After sitting for a while and talking, the pastor left to visit the next. 
The door was opened by a gentleman that put his hand to heart and stated " Well, I'll be, Conway Twitty". The pastor smiled and again explained who he was.
This went on all day as he went from house to house.
Going to the last house on his list, he knocked on the door. The door swung open to reveal a beautiful woman in nothing but a towel, as the pastor started to speak, the woman screamed, "Conway Twitty" throwing her hands up in the air and causing the towel to fall, The pastor replied.....




"HELLO DARLIN"


----------



## middie (May 19, 2005)

lol that's funny


----------

